
Show HN: I've made a site that lists new cryptocurrency listings - seb_b3lair
http://cryptolistings.info
======
seb_b3lair
The site filters tweets from exchanges and lists tweets concerning new altcoin
listings. Might be useful for some of you guys.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
I'll definitely be using this. Thanks!

